# 69 Judge clone - fair price?



## mjdwyer23 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Everyone-
I just joined the forum, first post! Anyway, I'm looking for a GTO and found a 69 judge clone (see pic) in great shape. Hugger Orange, black interior, 400 V8, 350 hp, TH400 Auto, 3:23 10 bolt posi, PS, PDB, cold A/C, Pioneer AM/FM CD, factory Rallye wheels with Firestone Firehawk radials, Factory Tach in dash. The owner wants 20k for the car. Do you think that is a fair price? The engine is nice, the interior is nice, and there is no rust. Thanks


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Aug 1, 2006)

Oh btw I'm buying this car to drive the crap out of it (think power tour), but how do you all feel the car will appreciate? I'm not looking to make a buck on it, just curious. Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Oh btw I'm buying this car to drive the crap out of it (think power tour), but how do you all feel the car will appreciate? I'm not looking to make a buck on it, just curious. Thanks!


*IMO? If you are going to drive the begeezes out of it, don't expect it to appreciate... expect it to depreciate. Chances are some nitwit will T-Bone you or worse, and you'll end up losing your "investment." You cannot just go get parts for it and keep driving. 

If I could find one local for 20K in decent shape I'd scarf it up and restore what I can but still drive it occasionally.

Don't expect the car to hold up if you are going to pound it. The parts on this are old and may not hold up to the test you plan on giving it. You are going to end up dumping $$ in it to do what you want.

I think if the car is in relatively decent shape as you say, 20K isn't bad, but you'll end up losing the worthiness of it if you "drive the crap out of it."

I am looking for one like that in good condition for a good price so I can baby it and make it a weekend driver, and you want to pound the piss out of it.... *


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Aug 1, 2006)

by drive the heck out of it i mean drive it to cruise nights and on weekends, not just stick it in the garage for 9 months of the year. sorry for the confusion!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mjdwyer23 said:


> by drive the heck out of it i mean drive it to cruise nights and on weekends, not just stick it in the garage for 9 months of the year. sorry for the confusion!


*
:confused :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused :confused 

Power tour? To cruise night? I'll buy it ....... where is it?*


----------

